# Got Diamond Plate?



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

First big mod on the 28 RSDS and it was FREE! One of the 19 items we listed for warantee work after the the Outback's maiden voyage was a bubble in the front fiberglass. I had wanted a trailer with diamond plate to begin with so I ok'ed it for the dealer's fix. Now the Outback has as much bling as the TV (rolling on chrome twenties).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Whoo Whee!
Nothin like a freebie is there??

I never thought I would hear someone say that they were thrilled that their Outback had a bubble








Nice mod though!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta love it.









Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where's the picture?

I'm waiting on my dealer to get the diamond plate to fix my front.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, AWLY!
But we need proof!... Pictures?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very nice, AWLY!


This is ANOTHER fine mess you've gotten me into!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I had the same problem and choose the diamond plate fix. I love the new look, and since I have a large TV it protects the front end from rocks ect... Best problem I have ever had !


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a delam problem too, but in my discussions with Keystone customer service and my dealer's service manager just last week, I was told that Keystone will authorize a front cap replacement and 5 hours of labor. No mention of a diamond plate option.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My dealer couldn't get authorization from Keystone for the full frontal lobotomy.

I got a picture on here from FL with the diamond plate. I liked it so much I sent it to the dealer and he got the hours ok'd by Keystone since it's a quicker job. I'm still waiting to get it done and will post a shot then.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats great Are we lost yet
You need to post some pics of it for us

Don


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, Ok - I'm having some trouble figuring out how to post a picture...the dynamic tags aren't allowed.
Here is a link - I think!

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Ecsm7Vw5cuIA


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is awesome...

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Are we lost yet? said:


> Ok, Ok - I'm having some trouble figuring out how to post a picture...the dynamic tags aren't allowed.
> Here is a link - I think!
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8Ecsm7Vw5cuIA


nice! so who did it for you? wouldn't be too far to bring the OUtback Inn !


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

I got it done at Blue Crick RV in Airway Heights just West of Spokane. They are where I purchased the Outback and have been fantastic with all the warantee work and questions.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

If they remember me by name and that I didn't buy an OUtback from them, but Lakeshore instead, they will probably show me the door







. That's the price I have to pay for spending thousands less ???








thanks for the info though! have a great weekend! Tawnya


----------

